# Does the whole bottom of an aquarium need to be supported?



## devon_1612 (Jul 14, 2010)

My fish tank is 2" too wide for the stand I have, is this a huge problem or can I get away with it? My tank is a 20 gallon if that makes a difference


----------



## swordtail36 (Aug 16, 2010)

devon_1612 said:


> My fish tank is 2" too wide for the stand I have, is this a huge problem or can I get away with it? My tank is a 20 gallon if that makes a difference


By 2 inches to wide do you mean 2 inches hanging off the table? If so i would say thats a no no.


----------



## devon_1612 (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah the whole bottom isn't completely supported...


----------



## swordtail36 (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't recommend you using that stand, maybe someone else will think differently, but i don't think its a good idea.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

If there is stress on the glass, from not being supported well enough, there is the danger of the glass cracking. 
To be safe, I would find another spot for it, or get a stand from your lfs that is made to support an aquarium.


----------



## devon_1612 (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay thanks!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah the entire base of the bottom trim needs to be sitting on a stable surface. if its a smaller aquarium like 10 gallons i would say not so much of a problem but any bigger and it is. I have had a ten gallon slightly hang over the edge of a table i had it on with no problems.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You need to support the rim all the way around, lots of stands have holes in them. Of course, I saw tanks in a manufacturer's lab sticking out over space, I think they were testing to see what would happen.

I think the cantilever rule is 1/5. 3/5 on 1/5 off each side evenly. I would get a strong board, maybe plywood, paint it with water-proof black and put it under the tank to be safe. Make it stick out the same amount of both sides. 

IME 10s and 20s can take all sorts of abuse, but 29s and 30s are prone to split seams and mess making. You can let it stick out w/o a support and take the chance of 20 gallons on the floor. I'd "just do it" in the basement, not in the living room.


----------

